# ...interesting....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, so I ....errr....Ava received a private message on FB today from Cuba Americas Top Dog. He's the head of PawVogue on FB and has a doggie radio show. Well they're having a Pet Communicator on their show next Thursday and they want to call me to talk with Ava!! 

I sent him my phone # and a picture of Ava....I better try to find that radio show before all this happens! Has anyone here ever heard it? I know they are in New York....

He also said that Ava will be featured on the PawVogue web-site sometime this summer, and that is cool. She was a model of the week once before...that was fun. 

interesting that we were just talking about pet communicators recently and...WHAM....they're coming to me! ....for free!! :thumbsup:B)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I hope it is available on internet radio -please let us know. I would love to listen in. Congrats to AVA the radio queen diva.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, that is exciting! I hope to be able to listen to it as I would love to hear what Ava has to say!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Ok, so I ....errr....Ava received a private message on FB today from Cuba Americas Top Dog. He's the head of PawVogue on FB and has a doggie radio show. Well they're having a Pet Communicator on their show next Thursday and they want to call me to talk with Ava!!
> 
> I sent him my phone # and a picture of Ava....I better try to find that radio show before all this happens! Has anyone here ever heard it? I know they are in New York....
> 
> ...


I already knew about this. Ava was so excited and happy that she sent me telepathic messages.:innocent:

Okay, I lied. Ava is a star:chili:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

this one ? Pet Life Radio Show- PawVogue with Cuba America's Top Dog | PawVogue


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh...I found the radio station... here's the link:

Pet Life Radio - Pet Podcasts & Radio Shows on the #1 Pet Radio Network. Everything Dogs, Cats & Pets!


and here's the link to the show...

PetLifeRadio.com - PawVogue on Pet Life Radio


gotta do some more looking around to see when the Pawvogue show is actually on....I'll be back....


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Ava is a super star , congrats !! :heart: busy summer


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Pat..errr, Ava.. how exciting for you! You certainly are becoming the superstar aren't you! :wub: 
Anxious to find out the details! day/time/ station 'number" .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tashulia25 said:


> this one ? Pet Life Radio Show- PawVogue with Cuba America's Top Dog | PawVogue



Beat me to it, LOL!! :aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

How exciting!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> Oh, I hope it is available on internet radio -please let us know. I would love to listen in. Congrats to AVA the radio queen diva.


Yep, it is....not sure how it works, but I see all the previous shows are in the internet and you can listen to them at any time....



donnad said:


> Wow, that is exciting! I hope to be able to listen to it as I would love to hear what Ava has to say!


Huh, I don't know if the woman will ask me if I have questions for her....I better think of some...just in case!



Sylie said:


> I already knew about this. Ava was so excited and happy that she sent me telepathic messages.:innocent:
> 
> Okay, I lied. Ava is a star:chili:


Oh Sylvia, you are too funny!! ...and clever, I must say!! :thumbsup:



Tashulia25 said:


> Ava is a super star , congrats !! :heart: busy summer :chili:


...busy summer....you can say that again! Between working so much, getting the new bulkhead in, trying to fit in summer activities like beach, theater, parties, etc.....I'm tired...but life is good!! 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Pat..errr, Ava.. how exciting for you! You certainly are becoming the superstar aren't you! :wub:
> Anxious to find out the details! day/time/ station 'number" .


I think when the show is recorded, it is on that page and can be listened to whenever. Now I have to try to find out if it's actually live somewhere....:blush:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

This sounds interesting let us know when it will be on.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How exciting!! I wonder what that little Star will have to say?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- this is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cool!!!! Can't wait to hear what Ava has to say. I hope she's a little more talkative than her Mom. Secret never says very much to Sonya but maybe that's because Lacie and Tilly don't give her much of a chance. 

Ava -- tell the communicator EVERYTHING. Don't hold back on any secrets.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

How exciting! Let us know if you find out when/where/etc... I'd love to listen. :aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! Ava is a rock star!:cheer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Pretty cool Pat! i'll be watching to find out when to listen.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Pat, that is so exciting that you will have this opportunity to hear what Ava has to say! She is such a star! Have fun.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That's amazing! Can't wait to hear what Ava's gotta say!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Neat Pat :cheer: 
I can be a pet communicator for Ava. She will say. 
I love my Mummy sooo much, she takes me all over the place,
She buys me beautiful clothes but I like the pink ones not the blue, they are for a boy.
She is pretty good at saying what I am thinking and feeling, sometimes she gets it wrong... she is sooo funny.
I love my brothers and sisters, but they can be a bit of a pain sometimes, especially Tink and Abbey.
I like having my special new sister cos she is the same size as me and lots of fun.
I like seeing lots of people, but I wish they wouldn't pet and pick me up sometimes cos I don't like them all and sometimes I am just tired and want some peace. 
I am so lucky to have a Mummy like mine. I know she will do absolutely anything for me.
Say hi to all Mummy's SM friends from me please
Hugs and kisses
Ava
xoxoxoxo


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

How exciting! Can't wait to hear what the little star has to say!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't wait!! I'm shooting next Thursday so will need the internet. Try to think up some things that there's no way to know. How much info do they have on Ava from past entry? Go for something you haven't written about. I'm a skeptic after the pet psychic i saw on "Katie."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Can you guys help me think of some questions to ask her? I'm not sure if they'll even ask me questions...but I should be ready and I'm no good "on the spot"....my brain goes dead, LOL.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd ask:
* what theme she wants for the holloween parade this year LOL 

* which carrier is her favorite


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow! That's gonna be so cool to hear what is on Ava's mind!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Ava's modeling career is going to pay off...she is going to be a Star!!! I am excited for both of you!:wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

This is so exciting! :chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*WOW So Happy for you Both Please let Me Know When Pat**
*Nickee & Yogi* Go Girl_x0x0xYogi**


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This is gonna be fun!! Pat, do think of some fun questions. Sorry I'm not a big help with that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow so fun! Keep us posted, I definitely want to hear the show!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I'd ask:
> * what theme she wants for the holloween parade this year LOL
> 
> * which carrier is her favorite


Oooh, good ones!!! How about when the bulkhead will be done? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thought you'd love that. Hmm, I'll have to think on some real questions.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yesterday, I did one of these long multiple replys and I had put a lot of thought into each answer, and when I was just about done, my computer said to me..."bye bye" and decided to update itself and turn off!!!:smpullhair: I haven't had much chance to get back since!! (sorry)




dntdelay said:


> This sounds interesting let us know when it will be on.


I'm not sure but I think it's live (next Thursday between 12 and 12:30) but after the show, it can be heard afterward, they have each of their programs available to hear on their website.



Furbabies mom said:


> How exciting!! I wonder what that little Star will have to say?





Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- this is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cool!!!! Can't wait to hear what Ava has to say. I hope she's a little more talkative than her Mom. Secret never says very much to Sonya but maybe that's because Lacie and Tilly don't give her much of a chance.
> 
> Ava -- tell the communicator EVERYTHING. Don't hold back on any secrets.


I know what you mean, I think my other dogs would have more to say, but....she's cute...and they want her, LOL. 



harrysmom said:


> How exciting! Let us know if you find out when/where/etc... I'd love to listen. :aktion033:


I'll try to find out if it's live..but I think it is...I clicked on the link to the pet radio the other night, and there was a show on about pet birds..



Deborah said:


> Congratulations! Ava is a rock star!:cheer:


...and all because she's cute...and photogenic. :aktion033: I should teach her some tricks...:blush:



Maglily said:


> Pretty cool Pat! i'll be watching to find out when to listen.


Even if we miss the live version, it'll be on the website for listening to anytime, I'll post that link when I see it available. Brenda, you're in the same time as us, right? 



educ8m said:


> Pat, that is so exciting that you will have this opportunity to hear what Ava has to say! She is such a star! Have fun.


Yea, and here I go again, being a bit of a skeptic. I was awed by a pet communicator once before and I was skeptical before hand....



Johita said:


> That's amazing! Can't wait to hear what Ava's gotta say!


hmmmmm, hope she doesn't make any unreasonable demands of me! 



silverhaven;27120
42 said:


> Neat Pat :cheer:
> I can be a pet communicator for Ava. She will say.
> I love my Mummy sooo much, she takes me all over the place,
> She buys me beautiful clothes but I like the pink ones not the blue, they are for a boy.
> ...



WOW! You are a real Pet Communicator!!!! :aktion033::aktion033: I will use your pre-reading to see if this woman can do as well as you!!! Thank you!!

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

angelgirl599 said:


> How exciting! Can't wait to hear what the little star has to say!


Me too. Hope they don't change their minds now that I've told everybody!! :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Can't wait!! I'm shooting next Thursday so will need the internet. Try to think up some things that there's no way to know. How much info do they have on Ava from past entry? Go for something you haven't written about. I'm a skeptic after the pet psychic i saw on "Katie."
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sue, I too am a bit of a skeptic. Especially that it will be on the radio....she'll want it to be interesting...and not as boring as it probably would really be...:blush:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> I'd ask:
> * what theme she wants for the holloween parade this year LOL
> 
> * which carrier is her favorite


Perfect questions! Why didn't I think of those!!! LOL - thanks!!



sherry said:


> Wow! That's gonna be so cool to hear what is on Ava's mind!


I agree....hope she tells me something true, that she couldn't possibly know.....



aprilb said:


> I think Ava's modeling career is going to pay off...she is going to be a Star!!! I am excited for both of you!:wub::wub:


Ava is becomeing more of a "Paris Hilton" kind of celeb.....she's known for doing nothing. ...but she's cute...:innocent:



MoonDog said:


> This is so exciting! :chili:


My thoughts exactly :thumbsup:



Yogi's Mom said:


> *WOW So Happy for you Both Please let Me Know When Pat**
> *Nickee & Yogi* Go Girl_x0x0xYogi**


well, they told me to be home between 12 and 12:30 next thursday...if Ii can find a closer time, I'll let you know and I'll re post the link of where to listen on the computer.



eiksaa said:


> This is gonna be fun!! Pat, do think of some fun questions. Sorry I'm not a big help with that.
> 
> I think I've got a couple now...thanks to you guys...like which carrier is her favorite...
> 
> ...





StevieB said:


> Wow so fun! Keep us posted, I definitely want to hear the show!
> 
> Okay dokey. I'll post the link the morning of the show, and if you miss it, it should be up for listening to later at any time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Oooh, good ones!!! How about when the bulkhead will be done? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thought you'd love that. Hmm, I'll have to think on some real questions.



Well now....the bulkhead is now officially completed!!!!! Final inspection by the town on Monday!!! I'm getting estimates on some decking issues...

the fence guy is coming today to install the posts along the top rail of the bulkhead and the fence will be installed sometime next week.

After the existing decks are repaired and maybe a smaller one installed on the ground level, I'll have stone delivered. ....the end is in sight!!!:jackrabbitslims:..finally!!!k::aktion033:


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jersey girl becomes a radio star!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay, Ava! We have a celebrity among us! I'd love to be able to hear the radio show. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Radio just doesn't cut it for pretty little Ava. She needs to be a TV star.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh how cool is that! Have fun with it, Pat...can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thought of another question... what does Ava like best about each of her siblings.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, I am a skeptic but am still interested in hearing all about Ava.
Make sure you keep us updated


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, we had our reading....and I'm not sure if she is authenic or not.

I asked which carrier Ava liked best, and she said either one she can stick her head out of or one with a screen so she can see out. ....duh...they're all like that! She said I have a new one that is very soft...hmmmmm, she really likes the Susan Lanci cuddle carrier, but it's not new...

I asked what she thought about her brothers and sisters and she said that Ava said...what brothers and sisters...that she's the only one who matters. That one, I'm not sure of, she knows how much i love all of them. ? huh...

And she also said that one of the "kids" wanted to thank me for saving his life and that his life now is completely different from before. ...yes, that is Tinker. (I was thinking she saw something about him on Ava's FB page, but I guess I don't remember if I ever mentioned anything about him there or not. 

The show will be available to hear sometime next week, I'll let you know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Doesn't sound like it was very Authentic. What a disappointment.


----------

